# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  BD 50 mg winni

## Aqfootball20

guys i have British dragon 50mg winni tabs...yellow one side BlD on the other side just a 50

----------


## ...medX...

these are the pics from their official website www.britishdragon.com 
you can allways check the legitimacy of your BD gear there

----------

